

Chipotle Is Apple - dionidium
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2012/02/chipotle_is_apple_how_the_burrito_chain_is_revolutionizing_fast_food_.html

======
nonsequ
The weird thing is that Apple is trading for less than 10x PE and Chipotle for
about 40x. Chipotle is certainly well-appreciated on Wall Street and, given
the implications of the PE, is seen as a steadier and more resilient business
that will grow enormously over time.

